# Other than GSD, your favorite breed of dog?



## Alois

Doberman! Its a goal to have 2 or 3 GSDs along with a Doberman. All in time. I love the look of the Doberman so much that when i was 18 I had a doberman tattooed on my chest. Never owned one...but have two GSDs. Guess I need to have one of my GSDs tattooed on me now too?

I also have interest in wolf dogs and Huskies.


----------



## APBTLove

Well, my other favorite dog of all is the American Pit Bull Terrier. Amazing, amazing animal and I can't imagine my life without them.

But after them comes the Caucasian Ovcharka, Native American Indian Dog, Kurdish Kangal, American Bully (well bred, correct ones), Bully Kutta, anything Wolf (be it pure or mixed with dog), Irish Wolfhound, Greyhound, working line Bull Terriers, Patterdale Terriers.. The list goes on!


----------



## fuzzybunny

I don't really have a favourite breed other than GSD's and Shiloh Shepherds but I always wanted a Beuceron and a Leonberger.


----------



## sagelfn

What are you talking about? There are other breeds 

I think GSDs are the only breed I will ever have. Maybe if a rescue/foster situation came about and I had time I'd have a Malinois or Cattle Dog


----------



## angelas

I am a Rottweiler person. My next dog will be a well-bred Rottweiler from a breeder for showing in conformation and obedience/rally.

I also wouldn't mind a Doberman. This one would likely be a rescue.

For littles and shorts, I like the Swedish Vallhunds, Italian Greyhounds and Papillons. If something happened to me where I could not have a large dog it would be one of these breeds.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

I love my lab, she is the best. :wub:

I have great interest in the Airedale Terrier, or Giant Schnauser(need spellchecker).


----------



## Freestep

I like most breeds, for all their different attributes. 

I like Livestock Guardian breeds like the Pyrenees, Anatolian, etc. Currently have an Akbash dog and I LOVE him.

I am interested in Standard Schnauzers, might own one someday, except I like TAILS on my dogs. 

I like sighthounds, for their beauty, their gentle temperament, and their sense of humor.

I like long-legged terriers--don't know if I'd want to own one, but I LOVE grooming them.

I like a well-bred Doberman. Loyal, loving dogs.

I admire any breed that still does the job they were originally developed for, and does it well.


----------



## Mom2Shaman

I'll have to speak up for the Australian Shepherds. They have a good mix of intuitive and intelligent. However, they CAN be psycho, short-tempered, or hyper. If you choose wisely you can get rock solid animals. I have loved mine. Not all of them shed profusely -- in general it seems merles shed more than the tri-colors.


----------



## Good_Karma

I'd consider getting a border collie if I couldn't get a GSD.


----------



## onyx'girl

Love to watch the doberman move...so graceful!
My next dog (when I am retired) will be a Cardigan Corgi.
...a GSD in mind/ a small body of energy!


----------



## Kay

I'm a big fan of Blue Heelers (Aussie Cattle Dogs). They're workhorse in a smaller dogs body haha. I may actually get one as my next pooch... but I'll always have a GSD in my life 

I also really like Siberians, but I don't have time to run 20 miles a day haha. I also heard they have INSANE prey drives and was afraid for my cats...

German Short-haired pointers, and Shiba inus round out my top 5 favourite pooches.

My other half wants a Great Dane or an Irish Wolfhound. He loves how big they are. Personally, I think that's because his parents didn't buy him a pony when he was a child :laugh: He is sold on GSDs now... once you go German Shepherd... you DON'T go back!


----------



## stacey_eight

I loved our Belgian Malinois. I also think the Beauceron and Rhodesian Ridgeback are cool.


----------



## kmarti32

GSD's are my favorite but next in line are Bouvier's. Ugh...I wish I had a bigger house with more land! LOL


----------



## King&Skylar

Nova Scotia Duck Tollers & Papillons


----------



## DJEtzel

I'll be getting another GSD in the next year, and then I will be rescuing a Pit Bull puppy. 

I grew up with American Pit Bull Terriers and work in a rescue and have the most love for the breeds. I love working with GSDs and will always have one or two, but Pits have a love so much stronger than any GSD imo. They're my heart dog.


----------



## JustJim

I've always been fond of chessies--raised and trained them years ago. And akitas, and Rotts. But I've known a couple of Poms that were good guys too.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I've got a soft spot for cavalier king charles spaniels. I know, nothing like the GSD, but my parents always have one (they were my first dog), so I've got a soft spot for them.


----------



## Silvermoon

After GSDs, i would have to say jack russel terriers. The small dog with the big attitude. Even with two GSDs, my JRT is usually in charge. Always misbehaving, it makes my GSDs worry and pace. They can't understand why he would want to disobey mom!!!!!


----------



## abakerrr

Mom2Shaman said:


> I'll have to speak up for the Australian Shepherds. They have a good mix of intuitive and intelligent. However, they CAN be psycho, short-tempered, or hyper. If you choose wisely you can get rock solid animals. I have loved mine. Not all of them shed profusely -- in general it seems merles shed more than the tri-colors.


My aussie is the best dog i'll ever have. :wub:


----------



## VomBlack

I almost got a border collie at one point, but having always had a soft spot for GSDs I figured anything i'd wanna do with a BC I could do with a GSD as well and then some. When I was younger I always thought i'd have dobes, they're absolutely beautiful dogs when bred well..but as horrible as I may sound saying this.. I prefer the cropped/docked look and it seems to be a dying practice. 

If I ever owned another breed besides a GSD i'd probably try out a malinois, gronendael, or a rescue bully.. it's hard not to love those too. :wub:


----------



## RazinKain

If I had to switch to another breed, I would go back to the Australian Cattle Dog (Heeler). As intelligent as a GSD, as loyal, as protective, but they're almost always amped up (like a malinois) and they are generally a 'one person' dog. But, the ACD falls way short on personality as compared to the GSD. GSD's are big goofs.


----------



## CaseysGSD

Def Belgian Malinois!


----------



## KZoppa

doberman, beauceron, dutch shepherd, leonberger, irish wolfhound, C. Ovcharka, theres a few others.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Oh yeah... Irish Wolfhounds are pretty cool looking dogs. This guy that lives near me has two of them and you should see how much people stare at him and his dogs when he's out walking them. You'd think he was walking a two headed dragon the way people gawk.


----------



## RazinKain

Irish Wolfhounds look like a mutated 'Benji'.


----------



## Glacier

The APBT, though the Rott and Akita tie in for a close 3rd.


----------



## FG167

A breed I have never owned that I would like to try is a Chessie

Breeds I know I will someday go back to: Dutch Shepherd and APBT

Breed I currently have and LOVE LOVE - Cardigan Welsh Corgi


----------



## selzer

If there was a plague that affected only GSDs and killed them off so that there were none available, then I would probably get a Llewelyn Setter or English setter with Llewelyn lines.


----------



## warpwr

Golden Retriever.


----------



## RogueRed26

My favorite breed is the Chihuahua. I love them! It's still hard holding and looking at them since the death of my dexter. I plan to one day acquire a nice show quality Chihuahua from a reputable breeder when I get more established and purchase my first home.


----------



## CarrieJ

I probably go with a Corgi. That would be my first choice.
I have more experience with the Pembrooke (sp?) than the Cardigan so I'd probably go with the "bunny butt" dog. 

I do like the Aussies though, the few that I know are big goofy nutjobs. I always think they are the class clowns of the herding dogs...yep, I know that they can be dominant but what herding dog isn't a control freak.

I love Irish Wolfhounds but being so large, they don't live too long so I'd be devastated after losing one at a fairly short time span. But nothing is goofier than a yearling Wolfhound...they are just so big and spazzy when they bounce around.


----------



## KZoppa

Lucy Dog said:


> Oh yeah... Irish Wolfhounds are pretty cool looking dogs. This guy that lives near me has two of them and you should see how much people stare at him and his dogs when he's out walking them. You'd think he was walking a two headed dragon the way people gawk.


 
haha i bet! There was one that used to be a regular at the dog park back home. he. was. HUGE! I know they're a giant breed but this guy took the cake on the breed standard. I've never seen one as big as he was. Personality of a lab so that was kind of weird IMO but he was pretty. I'd have to learn how to strip the hairs myself because i dont think i'd want to find out how much the groomers would charge to do it!


----------



## KZoppa

CarrieJ said:


> I probably go with a Corgi. That would be my first choice.
> I have more experience with the Pembrooke (sp?) than the Cardigan so I'd probably go with the "bunny butt" dog.
> 
> I do like the Aussies though, the few that I know are big goofy nutjobs. I always think they are the class clowns of the herding dogs...yep, I know that they can be dominant but what herding dog isn't a control freak.
> 
> I love Irish Wolfhounds but being so large, they don't live too long so I'd be devastated after losing one at a fairly short time span. But nothing is goofier than a yearling Wolfhound...they are just so big and spazzy when they bounce around.


 
Corgi's are great dogs too! Pembroke's are sweet and silly and cardigan's tend to be more serious but silly too. I'd love to have a corgi.


----------



## BGSD

Siberian Huskies, Golden Retrievers, and Labrador Retrievers.

Huskies are particularly beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## sparra

I love the Rhodesian Ridgeback.
I was surprised a couple of you liked the Blue Heeler....are they common in USA?
They have a bit of a bad reputation here. There are a lot of people who have been bitten by the good old aussie heeler....and usually when they least expect it!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

They are very common in kill shelters, the ACD, that's for sure.


----------



## onyxena

LOTS of heelers and mixes, along with border collies and their mixes, out in the ranching areas of the western US! Practically everydog you see is either a lab, heeler, border, or a mix of all three out where I grew up. My parents had one for many years that recently passed at nearly 17! 


If I could not have a GSD, I would probably get a rottie. I have met enough of them that I really like to think I could be a good owner for one. 
I have a big soft spot for great Danes, but am very aware of the drawbacks of such a delicate breed. So I doubt I would ever have one. I really like the looks of the Malinois and the black Belgian (sheepdog??), but way too much energy for me! Those Beaucerons are just gorgeous too! Not crazy about the Merle, or the natural ears though. Love Dobermans, but absolutely prefer the cropped/docked look, not sure if this breed is one I would actually want to live with.

If not a rottweiler, I would definately consider a pit bull type dog. Some of them have a look I really like, and I think they are cool dogs. I would LOVE to have a solid black or dark gray one with the cropped ears and a big spikey collar! I was very tempted to adopt one from a shelter that totally fit this description, but having 4 dogs was just not a good choice at the time!


----------



## LaRen616

The Doberman is my second favorite dog breed. 

I am happily the Aunt of 2 beautiful young Dobermans. :wub:


----------



## bianca

Rotti would be my second choice. But it looks like our next dog will be a Great Dane that dh has his heart set on.


----------



## Klamari

Dutch Shepherd, APBT, or Boxer


----------



## Freestep

VomBlack said:


> When I was younger I always thought i'd have dobes, they're absolutely beautiful dogs when bred well..but as horrible as I may sound saying this.. I prefer the cropped/docked look and it seems to be a dying practice.


You know what sounds even weirder? I would want a Dobe with cropped ears and a natural tail. I like the way Dobes look with a good (not too long) crop; with their natural ears they look like Coonhounds to me--not very intimidating. But I really like tails on my dogs. They are so expressive with them, and it makes a convenient handle at times.


----------



## CarrieJ

> I was surprised a couple of you liked the Blue Heeler....are they common in USA?
> They have a bit of a bad reputation here. There are a lot of people who have been bitten by the good old aussie heeler....and usually when they least expect it!!!


Great, great working ranch dogs. But, in a suburban home or condo not a good fit (usually) Not for first time dog owners. But people want them because they aren't large dogs and are cute.

I get more aware if I see one at a dog park and sometimes will leave when a ACD or Heeler comes in rather than a pitbull. I just watch how they enter the park and how the human handles them.

My boss has one and uses it for temperament evals and calls ACDs the "german shepherds on steroids" as far as herding dogs go.


----------



## Mac's Mom

Rottweiler


----------



## LaRen616

CarrieJ said:


> Great, great working ranch dogs. But, in a suburban home or condo not a good fit (usually) Not for first time dog owners. But people want them because they aren't large dogs and are cute.
> 
> I get more aware if I see one at a dog park and sometimes will leave when a ACD or Heeler comes in rather than a pitbull. I just watch how they enter the park and how the human handles them.
> 
> My boss has one and uses it for temperament evals and calls ACDs the "german shepherds on steroids" as far as herding dogs go.


My best friend has an ACD mix that is almost always out of control. She jumps extremely high, is always on the go and can run circles around my GSD. She is always bouncing off the walls. She has bitten someone already and always picks on the 2 other dogs she lives with.


----------



## LARHAGE

I will always have German Shepherds but my other love is Terriers, I LOVE them, no dogs are more entertaining to me, they are incredibly smart, energetic, loyal as ****, and a true working breed, there is never a dull minute with one, I love the way they walk around with a confident air about them, their eyes have so much life and spark in them, I crack up when I walk out in my backyard every day and the squirrels send the signal the monsters are out, and sure enough, the hunt is on, they immediately run to the loudest squirrel and take him on. LOL!!! I sometimes have to literally drag them from the gound holes covered in burrs and mud all the while they are squealing and growling, it's hilarious.

I currently have a Jack Russell and a Cairn Terrier, my next addition is a Norwich Terrier to join the mayhem!


----------



## marielrowland

WEll when I had my 1st Beagle I would have said that was my favorite breed but that changed when I got my second Beagle! I'm sticking with GSDs.


----------



## Siresmom

Alaskan Malamutes are my second favorite. I love going to our local akc conformation show and seeing many of these big/hunky gorgeous dogs. I just wouldn't want one in our hot/humid climate.

Other favorites are dobermans, goldens and labs.


----------



## bruiser

I love huskies and I used to have a husky/GSD mix that was wonderful and quite a handful, to much for me at this time in my life though. I currently have a 9 year old black lab that I just love, a super friendly nice dog but not protective in anyway what so ever, she loves everyone and every animal. My GSD is my counter to my lab. 'Bruiser' is protective and loving, I love my GSD!


----------



## cshepherd9

My favorite non-GSD's. I have a few: Doberman, Corgi, Australian Cattle Dog and English Springer Spaniel are the top. Since working with Willow I have been saying that my next dog is going to be a lap dog so I have been putting some research into Corgi's. I really want to try agility so I will keep that in mind when the time comes. 



RazinKain said:


> If I had to switch to another breed, I would go back to the Australian Cattle Dog (Heeler). As intelligent as a GSD, as loyal, as protective, but they're almost always amped up (like a malinois) and they are generally a 'one person' dog. But, the ACD falls way short on personality as compared to the GSD. GSD's are big goofs.


My Dallas is an ACD mix but I would say majority ACD in looks and personality. I totally agree with this assessment. Dallas is way more serious than Willow but when she was young she could have run circles around Willow. I just wish that when I got Dallas I had the knowledge and money to have done something like Agility with her. She would have been great at it!! As it was, she had to settle on being my walking buddy. Dallas could go out with me and walk for miles. She loved it. I could tie the leash to my waste and she walked right by my side. She has slowed down some in the past year or so but she is still right there by my side..... now if she could only teach Willow a thing or two. 

Dallas is definitely a one person dog and like most ACD's isn't the most friendly to other dogs. She is not all out dog aggressive but she is very particular about dogs she does like.


----------



## Stella's Mom

American Bulldogs, Cairn Terriers, Huskies, Beagles, English Bulldogs, Boxer, Doberman, Rottweiler.


----------



## stolibaby

Well I will have to agree that Doberman's are amazing dogs I had an old roommate with one who unfortunately was an awful owner but the dog was such a great boy!! I could maybe see myself having one someday 

But to be honest the next dog I get will be a pug...i know i know they are fat and snort a lot but I love their little big man syndrome and fall in love everytime. So I will be the lady with a GSD and a pug and proudly walk down the street and get crazy looks


----------



## Jessiewessie99

My list is rather long.lol:

1. Rough Collie-I have always wanted one and always loved them.My next is going to be a Rough Collie...........when the time comes.=D
2.Shetland Sheepdogs-My previous dogs, my heart dogs, were Sheltie Mixes. I love them! I can't wait to have another sheltie in my life when the time comes.
3.Doberman-My aunt bred them, and I always thought they looked so awesome, and I am a "head hunter", if you have owned Dobes and know about them you know what I am talking about.
4.Pitbull-After working at a shelter I just fell in love with them.
5.Australian Shepherd-Add me to that list! I just love the Merels!
6.Rottweiler-I just think they are awesome!
7.Border Collie-A few have ended up at my shelter and fell in love with them.
8.Carnin Terriers(spc?-I love the Wizard of Oz and always wanted a dog like Toto.lol.Yes, I will do my research!
9.Belgian Groenedale(sp?)-I just love what I see and hear about them. I have a soft spot for black dogs.
10.Alaskan Malamute-I have read about them and have become interested in them. And they are beautiful.
11.Great Danes-My aunt had 2 and I just love them.
12.Greyhound-My sister's friend had 2 and they were amazing.
13. Wolf dog-I am indeed doing my research, and would love to own one someday.
14.Siberian Huskies-They are beautiful and just may consider owning one someday.
15.Berneses Mountain Dog- Just love love them, and look like awesome dogs.
16. Saint Bernard-Just love those big dogs.


----------



## RazinKain

Jessiewessie99 said:


> My list is rather long.lol:
> 
> 1. Rough Collie-I have always wanted one and always loved them.My next is going to be a Rough Collie...........when the time comes.=D
> 2.Shetland Sheepdogs-My previous dogs, my heart dogs, were Sheltie Mixes. I love them! I can't wait to have another sheltie in my life when the time comes.
> 3.Doberman-My aunt bred them, and I always thought they looked so awesome, and I am a "head hunter", if you have owned Dobes and know about them you know what I am talking about.
> 4.Pitbull-After working at a shelter I just fell in love with them.
> 5.Australian Shepherd-Add me to that list! I just love the Merels!
> 6.Rottweiler-I just think they are awesome!
> 7.Border Collie-A few have ended up at my shelter and fell in love with them.
> 8.Carnin Terriers(spc?-I love the Wizard of Oz and always wanted a dog like Toto.lol.Yes, I will do my research!
> 9.Belgian Groenedale(sp?)-I just love what I see and hear about them. I have a soft spot for black dogs.
> 10.Alaskan Malamute-I have read about them and have become interested in them. And they are beautiful.
> 11.Great Danes-My aunt had 2 and I just love them.
> 12.Greyhound-My sister's friend had 2 and they were amazing.
> 13. Wolf dog-I am indeed doing my research, and would love to own one someday.
> 14.Siberian Huskies-They are beautiful and just may consider owning one someday.
> 15.Berneses Mountain Dog- Just love love them, and look like awesome dogs.
> 16. Saint Bernard-Just love those big dogs.


it would have been alot less typing if you would have just listed the breeds you wouldn't own.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

well I have to say aussies or my Jynxie girl would be quite upset Who can resist that face! I like the mini aussies as well, and malinois


----------



## Gretchen

It's hard to say, because I think German Shepherds are number one!

If I absolutely could not get a GSD, I would consider a Great Dane, French Bull dog, or an Australian Shepherd (if I had a large backyard).


----------



## horsegirl

I love weimerieners, if I could not have a gsd , that would be my pick!


----------



## Jessiewessie99

RazinKain said:


> it would have been alot less typing if you would have just listed the breeds you wouldn't own.


Yea, but thats not the name of the thread is it?


----------



## RazinKain

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yea, but thats not the name of the thread is it?


Thread Title: *Other than GSD, your favorite breed of dog? *

of the encyclopedia of _breeds _you listed in your post, which is your favorite?


----------



## Jessiewessie99

RazinKain said:


> Thread Title: *Other than GSD, your favorite breed of dog? *
> 
> of the encyclopedia of _breeds _you listed in your post, which is your favorite?


Idk. Not sure yet.


----------



## blehmannwa

Pit Bulls. Love them. Have fostered six or seven pit bull pups and I own Felony, the pit-bull. She is the sweetest dog ever. Am glad that Havoc, the GSD pup, gets the benefit of her experience. Fel is now six months past the median surivival rate for her lymphoma and particular treatment protocol!


----------



## tsteves

I don't really have another favorite but if I were to get a second dog that wasn't a GSD it would probably be a husky or a lab. I think both breeds are beautiful and would be super great to have as part of the family.


----------



## idahospud49

selzer said:


> If there was a plague that affected only GSDs and killed them off so that there were none available, then I would probably get a Llewelyn Setter or English setter with Llewelyn lines.


Ohh I'm with selzer!! This are such gorgeous dogs. I still might get one someday anyways. I grew up with spaniels and hunting dogs. Got a soft spot for them.  I also think Malamutes and Huskies are GORGEOUS, but not sure how I would do with them.


----------



## MrsMiaW

Bullmastiff or Cane Corso. Our Bullmastiff was only 6 when we lost her to an incredibly aggressive type of lymphoma. I was devastated. Akira was an amazing dog and through her I fell in love with the breed as a whole. Though energy level wise, they are the polar opposite of the GSD, we loved having 1 lower energy level and 1 higher energy level, it was as if they balanced each other out. We will definitely have another Bullmastiff one day, but when the kids are older and can handle the short lifespan (8-10 years if you are lucky). Would never be without a GSD though!!!! Might try Cane Corso after more research. Have met 2 and they were fantastic dogs.


----------



## LaceyBug

I too am very fond of the bigger drooly dogs, so I'm going to have to go with either a Saint Bernard or an English Mastiff =)


----------



## frenchie27

*Another what??????*

 If getting another GSD was 100% IMPOSSIBLE....then I would probably consider a Border Collie or a Doberman. I like big, intelligent dogs..none of those little lap dogs.

But then again, a black GSD is by far my favorite. Just like my beloved 3.8 yr old Charlie. He's the best dog EVER!!!!!:wub:


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Doberman and Golden Retriever


----------



## jezzdobbel8610

Irish Setter
Golden Retriever
Boxer
Doberman
Great pyrenees
Gordon Setter
Rottiweller
maybe a newfoundlander dog

i love dogs lol.


----------



## Caledon

I love my GSD, but I don't think I will be getting another one.

My heart still belongs to my English Setter. Gentle soul, willing to please, very approachable, and loved by all she met. I do love the Irish Setter too as we had them as children. Clowns. I'd want to do obedience so the English Setter it would be. I've seen some really nice goldens lately too so I could go that way as well.

I do love dobermans too, but I would want the cropped ears, but I think that is cruel. People's reaction to a doberman would be the same as to my GSD. Not everyone trusts them.


----------



## JulieBays

I had a rescue dog once that I loved more than any other dog I have ever had. He was an Irish Setter. I found him in the 5th grade. My mom moved us into the middle of nowhere. It was a cattle ranch in California. The closest town was 60 miles away. The cattle rancher that owned the land had Australian Sheep herders for his cattle. They were great dogs. One day we were over at his home and there was this big Auburn dog tied up to a tree. He looked malnourished and beaten down. In fact, he was malnourished and beaten down. The owner of the cattle ranch told my mother that the dog was left by his son. Apparently, he didn't like his son much. He told us that the "****" dog couldn't herd and he had no use for him. I begged my mother for him. He was the most loyal and amazing dog I have ever had. Well, except his bird chasing. I could never stop that. He was a birder not a herder.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I forgot to add:
Golden Retrievers: I just adore them!
Labrador Retrievers: I also just adore them!
English & Irish Setters: Both seem like amazing dogs.=)


----------



## Caledon

I think herding is the only thing a setter cannot do.

Even my GSD loves the birds lol.


----------



## Hubatka

My other favorite breed would be the Siberian husky. I use to really want one back when I was in high school, although I can't really say why I never got one. Guess I decided that the GSD was a better fit for me.


----------



## Sulamk

Collies both rough and border and shetlands! Also chows!


----------



## Siresmom

I forgot one - the German Shorthaired Pointer.
I remember seeing one at a dog park and he was beautiful. He kept coming over to check on his owner and then went off to play with the other dogs. I love their athleticism and their ability to do well on both land and water. I also saw an excellent dock-diver on animal planet.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I like a lot of breeds-- Beauceron, Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Rottie, APBT, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Golden Retriever etc... 
I used to not really care for Goldens that much but after rescuing my heart dog Ginger I fell in love with the breed. My Golden was dark red and I really like the red dogs (field type.) 
A similar thing happened with terriers, I was not a fan until I rescued a stray Rat Terrier mix (Pooch) and he made me fall in love with terriers so now I would love to own another in the future (possibly another Rat Terrier or maybe Border Terrier). They are great dogs, smart and with tons of personality. For my next dog though I've been looking into getting a powderpuff Chinese Crested.


----------



## Freestep

Caledon said:


> My heart still belongs to my English Setter. Gentle soul, willing to please, very approachable, and loved by all she met. I do love the Irish Setter too as we had them as children. Clowns.


I do love Setters. You always know when a Setter is in my grooming shop--there's a nonstop Thump thump thump thump thump of a tail against the crate.


----------



## LARHAGE

Freestep said:


> I do love Setters. You always know when a Setter is in my grooming shop--there's a nonstop Thump thump thump thump thump of a tail against the crate.


 
Hey Freestep, do you hand strip terriers? It seems to be a lost art, can't find anyone here in Southern California that can do it, would love to have my Cairn Terrier stripped, I don't allow groomers to touch his coat with clippers, I just keep his ears clean and keep his coat shaggy.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD

my favorite breed obviusly is the german shepherd ,, but the second would be the rottweiler , they are so beatiful and loyal , almost like a gsd


----------



## Freestep

LARHAGE said:


> Hey Freestep, do you hand strip terriers? It seems to be a lost art, can't find anyone here in Southern California that can do it, would love to have my Cairn Terrier stripped, I don't allow groomers to touch his coat with clippers, I just keep his ears clean and keep his coat shaggy.


Yes, I do. I do a couple of Border Terriers, a JRT, and I used to handstrip an Irish Terrier until his owner decided he didn't want to pay for handstripping, now he has the dog clippered.  Handstripping does get expensive, I have to tell you. Let me know if you're ever in Northern California with your Cairn. I'm surprised you can't find anyone in SoCal, have you tried contacting terrier handlers? Some of them will do pet grooming for a small number of clients.

You can actually do handstripping yourself, if you have the hands, the tools, and the patience. It's not difficult, just very labor-intensive, and can be hard on your hands. I often get blisters when I handstrip.


----------



## JulieBays

Caledon said:


> I think herding is the only thing a setter cannot do.
> 
> Even my GSD loves the birds lol.


 LOL Well, I guess the old rancher was right. I am just glad to know the loyalty and dedication of an Irish Setter. Now, on to the GSD!!


----------



## prophecy

I would own.........

American Bulldogs 
American Pit Bull Terriers
Doberman Pinschers
Malamutes/Huskies


----------



## Dennq

Border collie for sure.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Doberman! My boy is incredible. I will always be owned by Dobes now.




























He is THE most cuddliest velcro dog I know, and most Dobermans are like this. This is how he rides in the car, his head has to be on or near me









This is how he sleeps


----------



## FG167

MustLoveGSDs said:


>


LOVE this photo!!!!


----------



## Mitch

We have a golden labrador as well. She is great with kids and very placid & always happy to see us when we get back from somewhere. We know a few people that owns labradors that have really good temperament.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

My favourite breeds....

1) Gsd-obviously
2) West highland terriers (westies)
3) Saint bernard (just a dream)
4) Rough coated collie
5) Labs and goldens
6) Old English sheepdog
7) border collies
8) setters
9) Husky
10) dalmation

To many to list...............


----------



## TankGrrl66

Here are my favs besides GSDs...

Dutch Shepherds (I love Malinois too, but probably would not own one...the dutchies seem to be a little bit less crazy than the mals), Beauceron, Irish Wolfhound, Pits and most pit mixes, JR Terrier, Patterdale Terrier, Bull Terrier, Dogo Argentino, Australian Cattle Dog, Manchester Terrier, Great Dane, Komondor, Cane Corso, the list goes on...

Realistically I would not mind owning as larger dogs: Dutchie, Beauceron, Wolfhound

As a smaller dog: Cattle dog, pit, JR or patterdale...maybe a corgi. Idk. I like big dogs


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

FG167 said:


> LOVE this photo!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Chowgal

Definitely chow chow(I love my chows! My girl, Tippsy, was the BEST dog in the world!). But I would also love to have a great dane(love the harlequins, a neighbor up the street from me has 2, some of the greatest dogs ever!), Newfoundland(LOVE the big fluffy, lovable dogs!), or English Mastiff(one of my friends has one and he looks intimidating, but he he the biggest most lovable dog I know!  ) at some point.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD

1.gsd(obviusly)
2.rottweiler
3.great dane
4.pitbull
5.labrador
6.doggue de bordeaux
7.beagle
8.mastiff
9.malinois
10.akita 



 and here a tribute for the best dog breed ....the gsd


----------



## SableHaus

I have two addictions; German Shepherds and Rottweilers! We have 2 Rottweilers and 1 Shepherd. Dobermans are awesome too!


----------



## juliejujubean

i have 3 obsessions. German shepherds, husky, border collie! the best breeds ever


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

I've owned a husky for 5 years now, they are definitely not in my top 10, lol.


----------



## PupperLove

It is hard to comment on a favorite breed without owning one, but I would consider owning in the future:

Brittany Spaniel
Mini Aussie

I am a big dog type of person, but I would like to have the chance to own a smaller sized dog. Less grooming, less hair, less food eaten. Maybe even a small designated spot on the bed. We always allowed Arlo and Jackson on the bed/couch when they were tiny babies for a bit.

And if I owned several acres of land, I may consider another Husky. He was a pain in the butt sometimes, but I do miss him. He was a good friend.


----------



## infinite loop

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I've owned a husky for 5 years now, they are definitely not in my top 10, lol.


Yeah, a lot of people get caught up with the beautiful looks of a Husky, but the reality is, owning one is very difficult.

My favorite breed is the Great Dane, although I couldn't bring myself to get another one. They're so big and have a constant need to next you making it impossible to not become completely attached to the dog (and I mean that literally, they will want to have physical contact with you at all times). It hurt too much to see my Dane go, I don't want to go through it again :/

Here are some picture of my Husky (Snowball) and Dane (Drago) doing what they did best 



















look at the shoulder definition on Drago!!


----------



## Dejavu

GSDs and Poodles are perfection to me.


----------



## Deuce

I love the look of a male Dalmatian (speaking as a total firefighter here) ;-)


----------



## BCK

I grew up with great danes so naturally those are my favorites beside GSD's of course. However after having one only live until 4, I don't know if I could handle having another and having to put it down at such a young age. 
Besides Great Danes, I've only owned a pit bull. And I will say that I love them, but we have to jump through a million hoops to have them here and it's almost not even worth it.

So I would say my top dogs would be:
1. GSD
2. Great Dane
3. Norwegian Elkhound
4. Pit
5. Golden Retriever


----------



## PaddyD

My late mutt Daisy. Unknown breed. GREAT dog.


----------



## Alphak9

My second and third option would be akita/shiba inu and belgian malinois.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

The breeds I will ALWAYS have in my home:

1. German Shepherd
2. Chinese Cresteds
3. Cocker Spaniel

Breeds I would LIKE to own some day:

1. Silken Windhound
2. Danish-Swedish Farm Dog
3. Irish Wolfhound

DH wants:

1. Blue Merle Aussie
2. Irish Wolfhound


----------



## VosAlopex

I can't place these breeds in an order they are just great dogs all round and I would not hesitate to own again:

GSD's, Rottweilers and Dobermans.

I also enjoyed and would own again:

Ratt Terrier
Springer Spaniel


----------



## frillint1

Really I can't pick any other breed besides a gsd. I couldn't care a less about any other dog. My boy is gsd/husky. Huskies are beautiful but I wouldn't want a pb one it would be way worse than how smokey was when he was a puppy. I think the german shepherd in him helped to balance him our. He is really the only long term dog I have owned. I did have a begal and she was awesome! She thaought she was a lion. I had a golden for awhile. I just don't like them because everyone has them, so I guess I would say begal is my only other one besides a clone of Smokey lol. German Shepherds all the way!!


----------



## sirius

Beauceron.


----------



## sju279

I think it's quite interesting that many of us favor the same breeds (even aside from GSD's). My current GSD Rocky is my heart and soul...I couldn't love him more if I tried...BEST dog I've ever had. Because of that I think when he goes one day, I may take a break from GSD's for a while. I LOVE dogs...almost all of them, but there are probably only a handful that I would own:

Big Dogs - Leonberger, Bernese Mountain Dog, Newfoundland

GSD Size - Alaskan Malamute, Siberian Husky, Doberman...and I'd love to rescue a pittie

Small Dogs - Shiba Inu, Pembroke Welsh Corgi, Brussels Griffon (THE SWEETEST little dogs ever)!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I love Norwegian Elkhounds,Corgi,pembroke and Cardigan,Huskies are gorgous and i loved the couple of Deerhounds Ive met.Labs because how can you not love them. My family would say if its a medium or large dog Ill luv it.their right. Would love to meet a Beauceron up close and play.Dont know many Terriers but relly want to spendsome time w/ an Airedale.


----------



## AgileGSD

Well I have Belgian Sheepdogs and a Cardigan and I just got a PyrShep (http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ures/162497-more-shepherd-different-sort.html)


----------



## susee

Border Collie, i have one, and she has come from a pretty grunty high drive line bred for cattle work not sheep, so we do a loooootttt of excercise !!

I love their willingness to learn, makes them so easy to train, i love their attitude to other dogs, they are generally very easy to have around other dogs and just great dogs. 

Border Collies and GSD's all the way for me.


----------



## Freestep

Lauri & The Gang said:


> 1. Silken Windhound


I had to look that up... looks like a mini-Borzoi, too cool! Have you ever met one?


----------



## spidermilk

I love Aussies- we had one when I was a kid and she was so sweet and protective. I also love the liver-colored Dobermans, saw a girl with 3 of them jogging in the huge off-leash hiking park here. They were extremely obedient, just calmly trotted by us off leash!


----------



## Mfd

My favorite has always been the Doberman, I really enjoyed my Caucasian Ovcharka I had him 10 years, alot of dog. 
This is my first GSD and I'm really enjoying him he always seems to make you laugh.
As for little dogs I also have a min-pin, aka Devil Dog, she runs the house.
Right now we have our Shepherd pup, my min pin, Saint Bernard x golden retriever we rescued and our geriatric retired cattle dog and a 16 year old aussie x lab.


----------



## puffswami

English Bulldogs.


----------



## tsteves

After watching Animal Planet Dogs 101 the other day DH decided that he wants a Mastiff, i think that is the name, supposedly the largest breed of dog. I told him to buy me a bigger house with a HUGE yard and he can have one lol. Crazy big dog. I have recently discovered the Belgian Tervuren and I think that would be a pretty cool sibling for my little Kona.


----------



## AgileGSD

Freestep said:


> I had to look that up... looks like a mini-Borzoi, too cool! Have you ever met one?


 I have met them - nice longhaired sighthounds


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Freestep said:


> I had to look that up... looks like a mini-Borzoi, too cool! Have you ever met one?


We have two that come lure coursing at our place. Actually, their second one was ALMOST mine! I had heard through the grapevine that a 6 month old SW was looking for a home and I knew these people would love him so I told them about him. If they hadn't taken him I would have!!

They are sweet, gentle, great with other animals, actually very biddable and easy maintainence dogs.

The breed was created from Borzoi, Whippet and another sighthound (I can't remember) by a Borzoi breeder that wanted something similar but in a smaller package.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

tsteves said:


> After watching Animal Planet Dogs 101 the other day DH decided that he wants a Mastiff,


Tell him he better like dried drool on every flat surface on the house - including the walls and ceiling!!


----------



## cpatrzyk

There are other breeds?!


----------



## k_sep

Doberman <3 Best dog I ever had was a red Dobi.


----------



## saraja87

The hubby and I were originally looking into getting a Great Pyrenees before our GSD landed in our laps. They're great family dogs, just wonderful with little children. Our GSD will probably have to undergo a lot of training to get to that point but we're really enjoying her


----------



## zyppi

tsteves said:


> After watching Animal Planet Dogs 101 the other day DH decided that he wants a Mastiff,.


My parents had an English Mastiff when I was a teenager. He was wonderful. Sweet big guy. He tipped the scales at 227 and he was not fat.

Their only downside, IMO, is that they drool when when they are hot. Talk about slinging saliva!!


----------



## Dogaroo

Definitely English Shepherd. Next choice would be another English Shepherd. After that, Swedish Vallhund, Corgi (either type), Aussie (from working stock, not conformation show beauties who don't know one end of a sheep from the other).


----------



## King James

Just about any breed that has ears that stand up like a GSD. Doberman, basenji and mini schnauzers are a few more I like.


----------



## CookieTN

I'm actually partial to Collies (smoothed-coated, especially); or similar breeds, like Shetland Sheepdogs. 

Of course, I love GSDs, too. Cookie showed me how awesome they are, and I definitely want another one one day. The amount of loyalty these dogs have is mind-blowing. I don't think I can say I've ever known a dog who forms a closer bond with his master than a German Shepherd.
And since I have never met many Collies in person, it may turn out they're not really the breed for me, as much as I think they are based off what I know about them.


----------



## lucy82

*Mutts!!!!!*

What do you mean by breed?? I LOVE MUTTS!!! You know, the best dogs can be those mixed-breed pound puppies...I've got a little adorable one of my own and of course a lovely GSD.


----------



## BR870

Dutch Shepherd
Belgian Shepherd 
Belgian Malinois
Belgian Tervuren
Husky
Malamute
Labrador Retriever
Golden Retriever
Border Collie
Australian Shepherd

These are by far my favorite breeds...


----------



## paulag1955

Shetland Sheepdog, hands down. Loved my little Duchess to pieces and still miss her.


----------



## Rodeo.

Oh goodness, APBT's and Dobes are probably the first runner ups. I also love rotties, huskys, border collies, aussies... I feel like I'm leaving a few out.


----------



## Samba

I am loving my Catahoula. May I have another, please?


----------



## FG167

Samba said:


> I am loving my Catahoula. May I have another, please?


Oohhh I am intrigued! I have always wondered about that breed! Do you mind telling me what they're like as pets?? PM if it's inappopriate for this thread


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

infinite loop said:


> Yeah, a lot of people get caught up with the beautiful looks of a Husky, but the reality is, owning one is very difficult.
> 
> My favorite breed is the Great Dane, although I couldn't bring myself to get another one. They're so big and have a constant need to next you making it impossible to not become completely attached to the dog (and I mean that literally, they will want to have physical contact with you at all times). It hurt too much to see my Dane go, I don't want to go through it again :/
> 
> Here are some picture of my Husky (Snowball) and Dane (Drago) doing what they did best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the shoulder definition on Drago!!



I LOVE Great Danes!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

k_sep said:


> Doberman <3 Best dog I ever had was a red Dobi.


 
They really are superior in a lot of ways. I will always have one! dobie photo dump...







































***********2 photos removed... Too large, must be no larger than 800X600 http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../153986-maximum-picture-size-800-x-600-a.html


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I want a Dobe, my aunt used to breed them. I would love a Red Dobe or a Black and Rust Dobe.


----------



## Dogaroo

MustLoveGSDs: Did that last Dobe get washed in hot water?


----------



## Nikhil

I like GOLDEN RETRIEVER


----------



## atruepastime

A cane corso, if cane corso pups in Aus weren't between $2500-$5000 I'd have probably already owned one. They are such a rare breed here and to own one with main register papers would cost at least $5000.
Next breed of choice would be Australian cattle dog, a rotty, smooth coated collie and an amstaff.


----------



## LaRen616

MustLoveGSDs said:


>


Such GORGEOUS beasts! :wub:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Dogaroo said:


> MustLoveGSDs: Did that last Dobe get washed in hot water?



lol


----------



## sddeadeye

I absolutely love GSD's, but if there is one breed of dog my husband and I will probably never be without, it's the Aussie. Currently we have the blue merle that's in my avatar. I also have owned and love rough collies.


----------



## Chicagocanine

If I was forced to pick just one, I guess I would have to say Golden Retriever but I like a lot of breeds like Greater Swiss Mountain Dogs, Rottweilers, Tibetan Mastiffs, Leonbergers, Beauceron, Chinese Shar-Pei, terriers...


----------



## Wubba

Ooof, too many to decide! In no particular order:

- Doberman. Pure beauty in shape of a dog. Also, lovable personalities.
- Irish Wolfhound. incredibly cool looking. Kind and calm. One day I shall have one.
- Samojed. Beautiful dogs and all I've met have been incredibly friendly.
- Akita. Also gorgeous and I've always loved the breed, but I doubt I'll ever have the lifestyle to fit with it.
- Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Would have one if it wasn't for all the current health issues. Great temper and spirit. Sweetest dogs you can find.
- Boerboel. Love the look and the temper of these gentle giants.
- Basset Hound. Love their looks, but doubt I'll actually ever have one. A bit too slow for me.
- Groenendael. Love their intelligence and their looks. Hoping to have one some day.
- White Shepherd. What's not to like about them? Can't wait till the puppy arrives in september 

If only one was a millionaire and could have em all.


----------



## Wubba

MustLoveGSDs said:


> They really are superior in a lot of ways. I will always have one! dobie photo dump...


I have to say your Dobie must be one of the most beautiful and stunning things I've ever seen. I could spend the whole day looking at those pictures.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

sddeadeye said:


> I absolutely love GSD's, but if there is one breed of dog my husband and I will probably never be without, it's the Aussie. Currently we have the blue merle that's in my avatar. I also have owned and love rough collies.



Got anymore pics of your Aussie? The merles are so beautiful!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Wubba said:


> I have to say your Dobie must be one of the most beautiful and stunning things I've ever seen. I could spend the whole day looking at those pictures.


Thanks! He still looks a bit juvenile and isn't done filling out yet, he is 19 months and is slow to mature. Currently he(and I) are training for the conformation ring. He was sold to me as pet quality and was days before getting neutered before his breeders recently saw him at a show and want me to put him in the ring, so we're going to try it. Aside from that we've been working on training for a BH title.

I have a ton of videos of him on my youtube channel if you want to see him live!

‪teamgermanhusky's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I want another Ninja Dog. Very rare breed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Thanks! He still looks a bit juvenile and isn't done filling out yet, he is 19 months and is slow to mature. Currently he(and I) are training for the conformation ring. He was sold to me as pet quality and was days before getting neutered before his breeders recently saw him at a show and want me to put him in the ring, so we're going to try it. Aside from that we've been working on training for a BH title.
> 
> I have a ton of videos of him on my youtube channel if you want to see him live!
> 
> ‪teamgermanhusky's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


If you don't mind me asking, who was your Dobes breeder?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I love all dogs .Medium to large and the herding group are my favorite but all that aside I love Norwegian Elkhounds(really should be in the sporting group). I love the spitz breeds. This week Ill be at the dogshow at 7:00am so I can watch the Norwegians and then the GSD's.I cant see myself owning a small dog but Corgi's,both Pembroke and Welsh are a thought. Gotta say great dogs and they have jobs many of them.


----------



## amaris

GSDs and Golden Retrievers...and quite recently rough and border collies


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Jessiewessie99 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who was your Dobes breeder?


The litter was co-bred by Lisa Leuders and Janice Keith.


----------



## sddeadeye

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Got anymore pics of your Aussie? The merles are so beautiful!


Unfortunately I'm currently overseas and I don't have access to photo sharing websites to upload any recent pictures of him. Let's see if this one works...


----------



## Wubba

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Thanks! He still looks a bit juvenile and isn't done filling out yet, he is 19 months and is slow to mature. Currently he(and I) are training for the conformation ring. He was sold to me as pet quality and was days before getting neutered before his breeders recently saw him at a show and want me to put him in the ring, so we're going to try it. Aside from that we've been working on training for a BH title.
> 
> I have a ton of videos of him on my youtube channel if you want to see him live!
> 
> ‪teamgermanhusky's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


Thanks for the link! Really enjoyed watching those. All your dogs are gorgeous. Really nice to see happy healthy dogs like that!


----------



## Hagakure

Before we got dead set on having a gsd, we were thinking about different breeds. The ones we discussed were the English Mastiff, St. Bernhard's, Irish wolfhound, Rottweiler and dobermann.

My parents have this Cairn terrier, which I love too. It's almost like you take the energy and spirit of four dogs and stuff it in a 20-pound package of hair and teeth.

But when I decided to get a dog, I wanted a dog that is the size of a dog. My definition states that a dog is big enough not to get stepped on accidentally.


----------



## momtoshadow

If I didn't have a GSD, I would love to have a Weimaraner.


----------



## LARHAGE

Hagakure said:


> Before we got dead set on having a gsd, we were thinking about different breeds. The ones we discussed were the English Mastiff, St. Bernhard's, Irish wolfhound, Rottweiler and dobermann.
> 
> My parents have this Cairn terrier, which I love too. It's almost like you take the energy and spirit of four dogs and stuff it in a 20-pound package of hair and teeth.
> 
> But when I decided to get a dog, I wanted a dog that is the size of a dog. My definition states that a dog is big enough not to get stepped on accidentally.


 

LOL!!!! I love your description of the Cairn Terrier, but I would add heart and soul to that package, I have one, he is the love of my life, a big dog at heart thats for sure.


----------



## Pattycakes

I think I would want a corgi or a mixed breed dog.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl

I love GSDs to death, but I would love to get a smaller breed of dog if I ever decided to get another dog. I would consider getting a Poodle or Yorkie of some sort. I also think I would enjoy owning a Pit Bull, even though that is a larger dog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Gracie's My Girl said:


> I love GSDs to death, but I would love to get a smaller breed of dog if I ever decided to get another dog. I would consider getting a Poodle or Yorkie of some sort. I also think I would enjoy owning a Pit Bull, even though that is a larger dog.


A correctly bred pit bull is actually not that big 

Or you could get a staffy!!


----------



## Backwoodz_ACO

I am a huge fan of bigger dogs. My favorites are Rottweilers, Dobermans, Rhodesian Ridgebacks, Vizslas and Pit Bulls. If I had to get a smaller dog it would be a Basenji.


----------



## mrsbuggs

Love my goldie and rottie mix, she is 11


----------



## DharmasMom

My new fave- Caucasian Shepherds.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder

Great Dane without a doubt. The boy I had was the most lovable guy I've ever met. So well mannered and great temperament! Its so gut wrenching to know he is not mine anymore. Even almost a whole year has passed but.... as the saying goes, "I'd rather have loved and lost then have never loved at all."










Some day there will be another Dane (or four or five lol) in my life... but for now, the loss of Boudreaux still hurts too much to even consider it.


----------



## malinois_16

I always wanted a Beauceron. Next in line are Dutch Shepherds.

I have owned a Rottweiler, Malinois and a Shepherd. But I would own all three again .

I also have added Dalmatians to that list

I dont like little dogs but I have to say I like the Whippets and Italian Greyhounds


----------



## Stella's Mom

American Bulldogs, Boxers, Springer Spaniels, Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Nice looking dog.


----------



## Powell

Um, I have Jolene who is a GSD/Sheltie/Husky mix

and Mickey a working line Husky. At 5 he's sedate in the house UNTIL you show him a leash or racing harness. 

Want? Shiloh Shepherd

small dog : Corgi or Boykin Spaniel


----------



## paulag1955

LARHAGE said:


> LOL!!!! I love your description of the Cairn Terrier, but I would add heart and soul to that package, I have one, he is the love of my life, a big dog at heart thats for sure.


Our neighbors have a Cairn Terrier and I love that dog. If she ever disappears, they should definitely NOT look at my house because she surely won't be there.


----------



## vhowell7

a neighbor has the most incredible looking Belgian shepherd I've ever seen...but if I had to get away from shepherds all together it would have to be a Husky.


----------



## GSDMUM

I love larger dogs. GSDs are my absolute favorite but other than that, in preference order a Border collie, Portugese Waterdog, Siberian Husky, Old english sheepdog.

If I had to get a small breed it would be a Jack Russell Terrier, Sheltie, or rat terrier.


----------



## Dogaroo

As far as versatility, work ethic, high intelligence, problem solving ability & dedication to his/her owner & family (including non-human family members), the English Shepherd is the closest thing I've found to a German Shepherd. The more I get to know them, the more they impress me. I hope I'll always be able to have a GSD & an ES (if not more than one of each).

A pretty good description of the English Shepherd


----------



## RedCrown

Borzoi, and some sort of small and fluffy. Or a Bloodhound.


----------



## chelle

I have always wanted a Lab. Love the calm nature of them as well as their looks, any coloring. 

If I had more energy, space and time to devote, I'd completely own a Border Collie.

I don't really have any interest in anything else! The ones I decided I like, I own!  It will be many years before I have another dog.


----------



## sna1987

I like Aussies and Shelties. I like how intelligent and active herding dogs are.


----------



## scuba_bob

Dobermanns. German Shepherds and Dobermans are the only dogs I'll have, love both breeds.


----------



## Tim Connell

Malinois. 

I once had an amazing Doberman, but truly good ones are few and far between.


----------



## Dogaroo

I've always wondered about the plural of "Doberman." Wouldn't that be "Dobermen"? And the feminine form would, of course, be...?


----------



## STORMCHASER98

*Huskies!!!!*

Siberian/Alaskan Huskies and Alaskan Malamutes are a very close second favorite breed for me! Used to have one myself, enjoy the pics below!

Balto (Malamute/Husky mix)


----------



## angelas

I must say I absolutely fell in LOVE with two more breeds this weekend.

The Ibizan Hound and the Bull Terrier. I think the only thing they have in common is their playful nature. Nothing like a full grown Bully crawling into your lap for snuggles right before going in the ring.


----------



## Samba

Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog


----------



## Rei

Beauceron - I've met several and they were wonderful dogs, very similar to German Shepherds. I will never be without a German Shepherd, but I'd like a Beauceron in the future. 

I also like the Hungarian Mudi (for smaller herding breeds) and the English Shepherd (for softer breeds), but I have yet to meet any in person.



Tim Connell said:


> I once had an amazing Doberman, but truly good ones are few and far between.


This. I once was convinced through and through that my next breed would be a Doberman Pinscher, but at this point, after talking to quite a few people, I've decided they are not the breed for me.


----------



## Eiros

I've been in love with the look of Afghan hounds since I was a kid. :wub:


----------



## susee

Rei said:


> Beauceron - I've met several and they were wonderful dogs, very similar to German Shepherds. I will never be without a German Shepherd, but I'd like a Beauceron in the future.
> 
> I also like the Hungarian Mudi (for smaller herding breeds) and the English Shepherd (for softer breeds), but I have yet to meet any in person.
> 
> 
> 
> This. I once was convinced through and through that my next breed would be a Doberman Pinscher, but at this point, after talking to quite a few people, I've decided they are not the breed for me.




Hi Rei
Just curious re the Doberman, what is it that made you change your mind. I dont own one, never have, never intend too, just curious. We have a couple at our park atm,, and have had a lot in the past, i have come to actually really like them.

I dont remember any trouble with any of them except for the one thing they all seem to do which is a bit of a drama if your not careful...... they loooooooove to run around and play and ..look back a lot, or not completely watch their path, and for such huge dogs, you have to be careful.... 

Obviously unsure about USA but here in OZ they are not a breed you see much at all anymore, work or companion, and the ones you do see are very soft generally, some of those old lines used for security are pretty well gone in their old strength, they just are not used for security any more, other breeds seem to have taken them over.


----------



## Rei

susee said:


> Hi Rei
> Just curious re the Doberman, what is it that made you change your mind. I dont own one, never have, never intend too, just curious. We have a couple at our park atm,, and have had a lot in the past, i have come to actually really like them.
> 
> I dont remember any trouble with any of them except for the one thing they all seem to do which is a bit of a drama if your not careful...... they loooooooove to run around and play and ..look back a lot, or not completely watch their path, and for such huge dogs, you have to be careful....
> 
> Obviously unsure about USA but here in OZ they are not a breed you see much at all anymore, work or companion, and the ones you do see are very soft generally, some of those old lines used for security are pretty well gone in their old strength, they just are not used for security any more, other breeds seem to have taken them over.


I do not know how to put it in words, but as a whole, I have found many examples of the Doberman Pinscher breed simply "not enough". I like the German Shepherd Dog because it is a breed I strongly respect as a partner in work and in life... I like a dog with tenacity and resilience and intensity, full of confidence and the thinking dog qualities. Attentive and owner oriented, but not needy nor sycophantic. 

I have met many Doberman Pinschers - training, dog parks, supply stores, on walks, etc. They are all lovely dogs, clearly great companions. Ebullient personalities. Certainly do love to run and play, and they love their people, too. There is no "trouble" with these dogs, they simply did not appeal to me. 

A good Doberman Pinscher, like a good German Shepherd Dog, is worth its weight in gold, and I am not at all denying that there are good working ones out there (because I know there are). But it seems as if that a good Doberman Pinscher has become even harder to find than a good German Shepherd. It's quite a shame, but that has been my experience after talking to owners and breeders. Although I will make it clear that I am speaking of _my _idea of a good Doberman Pinscher - clearly they are still a popular and well loved breed among other German Shepherd owners. What I say is my opinion and my opinion only.


----------



## Dogaroo

Rei said:


> I like the German Shepherd Dog because it is a breed I strongly respect as a partner in work and in life... I like a dog with tenacity and resilience and intensity, full of confidence and the thinking dog qualities. Attentive and owner oriented, but not needy nor sycophantic.


That's exactly what I like about my English Shepherd.  Some are softer & more biddable, some are more towards the other end of the scale. Both types, of course, suit different owners. To make good working dogs, they MUST be tough and confident. Interestingly, the tough, bossy dogs that can move stubborn bulls & rams around & chase off predators several times their size are gentle as can be with ducklings & human babies. They use only the amount of force necessary to get the job done. (Sound at all like a German Shepherd?  )

My dog's uncle treed a full grown bear when he was seven months old. His grandpa stood down a raging bull, possibly saving his owner's life. My boy is somewhere in the middle of the softness scale for the breed. He's tenacious, but very biddable. He's willing to disobey me, though, if he realizes my instructions are inappropriate or dangerous, considering the situation. His senses are keener than mine, and I've learned to trust his judgement. He's usually right. At least he was the night he body slammed me out of the doorway & charged outside to cuss at a cougar that was loitering nearby.... (The cougar decided to leave. I didn't see it until it was slinking back into the woods.)

He also keeps me safe when I sleepwalk. I've awakened a couple times while he was herding me back to bed. I don't know how many times he's done that, but it's been awhile since I woke up on the couch with car keys in my hand. I haven't had dreams about being upstairs or in the basement lately, either. (I live in an old Victorian style house. Those stairways are steep.) Obviously I couldn't train him for that (I live alone) so I really appreciate his ability to assess a situation & deal with it independently. 

I hope I'll always be able to have a German Shepherd and an English Shepherd-- at least one of each.


----------



## AxelsDad

Love my GSD, and never would replace him. But, I have a place in my heart for Labs, like most people do. I had a special bond with a Chocolate Lab growing up, and they are still a favorite. I also like Malamutes too.


----------



## krystyne73

fuzzybunny said:


> I don't really have a favourite breed other than GSD's and Shiloh Shepherds but I always wanted a Beuceron and a Leonberger.


Nice! I had the pleasure of being slobbered on by a 9mon old 150lb Leonberger...he was impressive.

I love having a Great Dane although they are a better for less active people lol so I tend to enjoy more active dogs until I retire (get old).

I use to have an Aussie ( top favorite next to GSD) and I plan to get one or another GSD in a few years after my other dogs become elderly.


----------



## Emoore

Put me down for the mutts, man. If I couldn't have a GSD, I'd have a mutt. Most of my favorite dogs have been mixes.


----------



## Anja1Blue

cshepherd9 said:


> My favorite non-GSD's. I have a few: Doberman, Corgi, Australian Cattle Dog and English Springer Spaniel are the top. Since working with Willow I have been saying that my next dog is going to be a lap dog so I have been putting some research into Corgi's. I really want to try agility so I will keep that in mind when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> My Dallas is an ACD mix but I would say majority ACD in looks and personality. I totally agree with this assessment. Dallas is way more serious than Willow but when she was young she could have run circles around Willow. I just wish that when I got Dallas I had the knowledge and money to have done something like Agility with her. She would have been great at it!! As it was, she had to settle on being my walking buddy. Dallas could go out with me and walk for miles. She loved it. I could tie the leash to my waste and she walked right by my side. She has slowed down some in the past year or so but she is still right there by my side..... now if she could only teach Willow a thing or two.
> 
> Dallas is definitely a one person dog and like most ACD's isn't the most friendly to other dogs. She is not all out dog aggressive but she is very particular about dogs she does like.


Good luck on finding a Corgi that will be a lap dog!  I have a friend who has owned them (Pembroke, I can't speak for the Cardigan variety) for years, they are independent hard headed little characters with a definite mind of their own. Want to please themselves first. Absolutely sweet and adorable, and they have all been Agility champions - but lap dogs? Not so much....... having said that it's probably the only small breed I would consider - but I fully appreciate how different they are from GSD's. If GSD's suddenly weren't available I'd check into the Beauceron or Rhodesian Ridgeback.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FG167

Anja1Blue said:


> Good luck on finding a Corgi that will be a lap dog!  I have a friend who has owned them (Pembroke, I can't speak for the Cardigan variety) for years, they are independent hard headed little characters with a definite mind of their own. Want to please themselves first. Absolutely sweet and adorable, and they have all been Agility champions - but lap dogs? Not so much....... having said that it's probably the only small breed I would consider - but I fully appreciate how different they are from GSD's. If GSD's suddenly weren't available I'd check into the Beauceron or Rhodesian Ridgeback.
> __________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> Anja SchH3 GSD
> Conor GSD
> Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


I have a Cardi and I would not say that of her. I have been told really recently by a very well-known trainer with a lot of experience that Pems and Cardis have totally different personalities.

My Cardi is friendly, social and very loyal. She's sensitive, maybe a touch soft but very bright, and willing. She does her very best by me. She's extremely sweet, a little pushy but really a wonderful dog. She loves to cuddle and is really affectionate. She's being trained in Flyball, Agility and SchH style tracking/obedience. A great alert barker and extremely mischievous!


----------



## scuba_bob

Rei said:


> I do not know how to put it in words, but as a whole, I have found many examples of the Doberman Pinscher breed simply "not enough". I like the German Shepherd Dog because it is a breed I strongly respect as a partner in work and in life... I like a dog with tenacity and resilience and intensity, full of confidence and the thinking dog qualities. Attentive and owner oriented, but not needy nor sycophantic.
> 
> I have met many Doberman Pinschers - training, dog parks, supply stores, on walks, etc. They are all lovely dogs, clearly great companions. Ebullient personalities. Certainly do love to run and play, and they love their people, too. There is no "trouble" with these dogs, they simply did not appeal to me.
> 
> A good Doberman Pinscher, like a good German Shepherd Dog, is worth its weight in gold, and I am not at all denying that there are good working ones out there (because I know there are). But it seems as if that a good Doberman Pinscher has become even harder to find than a good German Shepherd. It's quite a shame, but that has been my experience after talking to owners and breeders. Although I will make it clear that I am speaking of _my _idea of a good Doberman Pinscher - clearly they are still a popular and well loved breed among other German Shepherd owners. What I say is my opinion and my opinion only.


Your right a good (working) Doberman is harder to find but there's breeders like vom Landgraf (many believe the best in NA for working Dobermans), incredible dobermans, Adlercrest dobermans, Blitzkrieger in Vancouver has on paper some of the best working Dobermans in her lines. My next Doberman will becoming from one of those breeders. 
Dobermanns had that bad rep in the 70's then passed on to the Rottie in the 80's then to the pit bull and this hurt the the Doberman as a breed a lot to it's rep and it's small working pool.
I'm now forever a one GSD and one Doberman kinda guy, in a year or two I'll be looking for a female Doberman to go along with my male GSD. I really can't think of any other breed I'd want in my life with me besides these two.


----------



## e.rigby

Sporting Group: Irish Setter, Irish Water Spaniel, and the Welsh Springer Spaniel 
Hound Group: Afghan Hound, Borzoi, Scottish Deerhound
Working Group: Alaskan Malamute, Bernese Mountain Dog, Doberman Pinscher, Giant Schnauzer, Great Dane
Terriers: I DO NOT LIKE TERRIERS  But I've met an Irish Terrier with a very quarky personality 
Toy: Havanese (actually, I prefer the Havana Silk Dogs)
Non Sporting: Standard Poodle
Herding: Australian Shepherd, Beauceron, Belgian Malinois, Belgian Sheepdog, Belgian Tervuren, Border Collie, Briard, Pyrenean Shepherd


----------



## Anja1Blue

FG167 said:


> I have a Cardi and I would not say that of her. I have been told really recently by a very well-known trainer with a lot of experience that Pems and Cardis have totally different personalities.
> 
> My Cardi is friendly, social and very loyal. She's sensitive, maybe a touch soft but very bright, and willing. She does her very best by me. She's extremely sweet, a little pushy but really a wonderful dog. She loves to cuddle and is really affectionate. She's being trained in Flyball, Agility and SchH style tracking/obedience. A great alert barker and extremely mischievous!


Cardis might be the way to go then!!! I have only ever known Pembrokes - a friend of my mother's owned 2, and I've known a couple of people myself long enough to have experienced several generations of their dogs. Just fabulous little guys - if you understand ahead of time where they are coming from.......
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Furricane

Hmm I've always liked Canaan dogs myself. I like the sleek athletic look that they have to them, but I also have a soft spot for Nova Scotia Duck Tollers, Bloodhounds, Brittany Spaniels, Flat-Coated Retrievers, and Collies. (the smooth coated ones)


----------



## Tiffseagles

I like American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I grew up with a few different breeds, but most of the years of my life were spent next to a Golden Retriever... they will forever hold a soft spot in my heart. I love that breed! I melt when I see them! :wub:

My last golden passed away this past Jan. at 13.5 years old due to Cancer, she was an excellent dog and my best friend. I miss her more and more each day. I love Zira, and I love shepherds.... but... there is a place that Peaches and Goldens in general will always have in my heart that no other dog/breed will come close to. She was my 'once in a lifetime dog'.

Peaches around 4 (or 5) years old (don't remember the year this was taken). Down by our lake, her favorite place!









Peaches at 10 years old... with her other addiction... tennis balls!! :wub: 










I've also raised 2 pitbulls and have a lot of respect for that breed, they are wonderful dogs as well! I tend to really like the bully breeds, the shepherds, and the retrievers... they all share a soft spot in my heart.


----------



## Kittilicious

I'm going to say this and then run away really fast... GSD's are not my favorite breed, they are 2nd to Golden Retrievers in my book. 
Then behind that follows Rotties, English Bulldogs & Huskies. And after that... every other breed known to man!


----------



## LaRen616

#1 GSDs 

#2 Dobermans

#3 Dalmatians

Other breeds I like and will own or wouldn't mind owning someday

Border Collie, Shiba Inu, Australian Shepherd, Pomeranian, Papillon, Bernese Mountain Dog, Sheltie, Basenji, Beauceron, Miniature Pinscher and the Cardigan Welsh Corgi.


----------



## EJQ

I doubt that I would ever have anything but a GSD. However, if there were no GSDs in the world I would go for a Leonberger, Dobie or Great Dane; maybe a German Shorthair.


----------



## harmony

I would have to say it's a toss up between a Great Pyrenees or a Dashound, both are stuburn but fun to work with, I really get a kick out of those two breeds!


----------



## phrannie

*Dobies....Rots....and if I could talk my husband into it....I would have a Black Russian Terrier...*

*p*


----------



## robinhuerta

Rotties for sure! Then it would probably be a Tibetan Mastiff.
I like a strong, robust breed.


----------



## Celtic Wolf

*Great Breeds*

Belgian malinois or even a Samoyed.


----------



## codmaster

Rottie or Dobie!


----------



## southernfiction

Smooth collies, Australian shepherds. If you get a good one, it's a rather spiritual experience.


----------

